# Tank/piranha Questions



## MarijuanaBot (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello, I am thinking about getting a piranha, or piranhas. I was wanting a recommendation on which type I should get. I have a tank that is ATLEAST 100 gallons, I know it is 6feet long, if I remember correctly, it is around 16 inches wide. If you recommend a piranha species to me, please provide basic information if you can. Another question I have is, if I get a shoal of red belly piranhas, what should I do if they have eggs? I don't know where I could sell them at. I do have a 55 gallon tank for the fry, but I would not know what to do with the babies. If you tell me a good place to get sell them to, how long would the 55 gallon tank last for the piranha fry, before it is too small? Please do not recommend something to me that is a lot of money, I plan to spend at most 100 dollars worth on the fish, Which means if I get something like red belly piranhas, I would get them as juveniles. I have done some basic research, but I would like to ask the experienced themselves. If you feel like there is anything else I should know, please tell me.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What species is up to you and your preference / likes. It also depends on where you are located and what is available.

As for breeding and fry, thats a long time down the road and I wouldnt really be concerned with it at this point.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

5-6 Reds based on 20g/fish rule, plenty of hiding and good filtration /low light ...
or single Serrasalmus and let it grow to 10inch+

Breeding.. By your writing and understanding of fish i would highly recommend you NOT to breed them , until you get full understanding of fish and behavior.
 For easy breeding get pair of convicts ;-) 


btw you know Ps are boring fish and that you shouldnt feed them gold fish , right?!


----------

